

How to build a custom laptop computer with original chassis, keyboard, etc? - yuhong
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/13372/how-to-build-a-custom-laptop-computer-with-original-chassis-keyboard-etc/13374

======
yuhong
Notice the reason why. In fact, the idea of a startup producing laptops
targeted at developers has been mentioned before.

